
Tesla to reduce solar panel prices by up to 38 percent - helloer
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/30/18523750/tesla-solar-panels-price-slash-decline-sales-roof
======
navigatesol
Massively unprofitable company that is only deploying 25% of the solar product
it was just a few years ago is magically able to sell it's product 38% cheaper
than competitors over night. Amazing!

~~~
ksaj
I fail to see the issue. Technologies improve, resource availability can
improve. Automation... so many ways that this can be totally plausible,
despite the cynicism.

